# Airbag light



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Check the passenger sensor switch under the passenger seat. If that is bad or connection is loose the airbag light will come on. It’s the one closest the the front of the seat.


----------



## Pujols5 (9 mo ago)

I’ll check it. Thanks!


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Unfortunately, the Supplemental Restraint System isn't something you can diagnose with a basic OBD2 scan tool.

If you have a smart phone, you can grab the Hypertough Bluetooth scanner from Wal Mart for around $50. It's made by Autel. When you download the app and create your account you can select a manufacturer to get enhanced scanning app, so in this case you would choose GM. That lets you scan the airbag system and get the correct code. I bought one to diganose an airbag light myself and it told me where the error was.


----------



## Pujols5 (9 mo ago)

That’s good to know, thank you!


----------



## Pujols5 (9 mo ago)

BDCCruze said:


> Unfortunately, the Supplemental Restraint System isn't something you can diagnose with a basic OBD2 scan tool.
> 
> If you have a smart phone, you can grab the Hypertough Bluetooth scanner from Wal Mart for around $50. It's made by Autel. When you download the app and create your account you can select a manufacturer to get enhanced scanning app, so in this case you would choose GM. That lets you scan the airbag system and get the correct code. I bought one to diganose an airbag light myself and it told me where the error was.


Do you know if by using the hypertough Bluetooth scanner app I can clear the airbag light once I have repaired the problem?


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Pujols5 said:


> Do you know if by using the hypertough Bluetooth scanner app I can clear the airbag light once I have repaired the problem?


I don't believe the airbag light gets cleared that way. But the app can help diagnose. Depending on the problem, if you need something reprogrammed you'll still have to take it in. Some issues you may not be able to resolve yourself, but it's possible this one is something simple.


----------

